# Australian IVF campaigner fights for child



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

> Until her legal fight over IVF, infertile single women and lesbians had no access to IVF in Victoria.
> 
> She visited clinics in Sydney, Albury and overseas.
> 
> ...


http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22933921-662,00.html


----------

